# Watching Tour Down Under from USA? Starting in 30 minutes?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've used cyclingfans.com links for the grand tours and miscelaneous races the past year, watching linked EuroSport coverage. I see the cyclingfans.com links for the TDU are MSN Channel 9 sport, which are geo limited.

I've seen a link that cycling.tv has coverage if I subscribe, but a google search has shown (couldn't immediately find a recent review) that cycling.tv is a pain to use and hard to cancel.

Steephill.tv have some clips of the peoples choice race and a stage preview, but I don't know if they'll have live coverage.

If anyone can opine on:

1) Options for live coverage?
2) Options for highlights (ideally more than a couple of minute clip. I'd really like to watch a 30 - 60 minute highlight on days I miss the liver coverage).

I'm thinking a subscription will be worth it for me, if it works well and is easy to cancel when I no longer want it, but cyclingtv reviews poorly.

Thanks


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

cda 455 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


How are you watching it? Cycling.tv? If so, is the coverage reasonable definition and working?

Thanks


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Most of my watching stems from steephill.tv


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

So paid for cycling.tv. It says 'live' and coming soon, and just now changed so I can click on it. Will see what the coverage is like. I tried proxies and the channel 9 coverage from Australia, but I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Steephill.tv doesn't appear to live tv. So far my paid cycling.tv doesn't have it either though ... 

Finding that balance between 3 hour coverage and 2 minute clips ... difficult. I particularly disliked the Vuelta coverage that had all these 2 minute clips, but put who won in the title ...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Try this:

Watch Live Tour down Under Online Video ASO/UCI Cycling - Cycling


I'm watching now. They're about half way through the course now.


And no; I'm poor! Free or I'm SOL.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Feed zone time!


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, trying to cancel my cycling.tv subscription now (had it about 20 minutes), as it just doesn't work. What a waste of time. I'd read many bad reviews of them, but they were from a while ago, so I thought they'd have improved. Oh well, guess it'll be free clips instead for me.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

However you paid for it, dispute it.

Have them reverse the payment.


Are you watching from my link?


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Will watch highlights later. Thanks for the link, might try again later.

Will follow up tomorrow to make sure it's cancelled. Such a disappointment.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried watching on wiziwig.eu. Didn't work out too well for me. The buffering was terrible. Thank you for posting up the link cda. It was definitely worth a try.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

cda 455: I'll watch the link you posted tonight and see how it goes. Thanks.

As it turns out, after a long time of the cycling.tv coverage not working, it started to work for the final 10km. It was higher def than the Eurosport coverage on lemontv, but still below normal TV definition. It didn't have ad's etc either. The issue though, is that I don't want to pay $30 every quarter and sit there pulling my hair out as the race goes on and the coverage doesn't come through. Hopefully there's a better alternative on the horizon. I would really like reliable HD coverage, and would be prepared to pay for that.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

A little different result today. 1st it tells me my video driver is out of date. Ok I will play along and use the media player you want. I get in only to get:

"We’re sorry, the video you are looking for cannot be played in your location"


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching now.


42km to go.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Steephill is usually the most reliable for me. Just choose the race you are looking for on the right, then scroll to the bottom and choose a channel like Sky Sports or some other reliable channel and then don't click on the ads in the way, just maximize the screen and they will go away.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I would stay far away from Cyclingtv. They have horrible reviews online. 

Here's what I recommend for watching online. A lot of cycling can be found on steephill.tv and cyclingfans.com. Some of the best streams are "geo-restricted", meaning when you click on them, they see that you're in the USA and it's a no go. There are programs out there that will bypass this. The one I use is called Hola. It's a free program and you simply install it and then you will be allowed to watch the geo-restricted content. I watched the coverage yesterday. I also am able to watch the UCI channel for live cyclocross, etc. I works for me.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm wathching the TDU replay right now on Sky via Steephill if that helps.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Steephill is usually the most reliable for me. Just choose the race you are looking for on the right, then scroll to the bottom and choose a channel like Sky Sports or some other reliable channel and then don't click on the ads in the way, just maximize the screen and they will go away.



Same here.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I've always been a proponent of cyclingfans.com for live feeds, and I still am. But I found that this year the live feeds for World Cup cyclocross were lacking. Bpost, Superprestige, Soudal Classics all seemed as good as ever, but it was like UCI stepped up the blocking efforts or something and WC live feeds were all geo-restricted with no US access. So I decided to bite the bullet and try cycling.tv for a one-month subscription so I could catch the WC CX over Christmas period. I have to say I was pretty impressed, rock solid streams and no commercials. They also broadcast the ladies races which I had never had the opportunity to watch before. The announcers were just fine. Full races, long recaps, and short recaps are all available on demand shortly after the event is over. I do wish that the best quality stream was a little better quality, they are a bit grainy. I watched TDU Stage 2 live last night with no issues at all. My monthly subscription is about up and I'm not sure I'll renew though due to cheapskatedness, we'll see how cyclingfans.com does once spring classics season rolls around.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Watch Live Tour down Under Online Video ASO/UCI Cycling - Cycling
> 
> ...


Thanks cda for the link...I have watched the first two stages live and so far so good.

Usually I use Steephill.tv but it seems we get a lot of restrictions up here in Canada. Hoping these links will work throughout the pro cycling season!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Good stream for Stage 3 here:
sky sports hd streaming


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a finish today!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> What a finish today!


Absolutely!!! Surprise, surprise! Great stuff.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

worth staying up for. woot, woot!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm watching the stage now.


I'd know but they're televising the entire stage!


----------



## Cjohns716 (Jul 20, 2012)

anyone have a link that works tonight in the US? Tried all the steephill.tv links and can't get any of them to work.

THanks!


----------



## Cjohns716 (Jul 20, 2012)

Found this one that works!

WoWcast.TV - Play it live


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I can't think of many finishes that were more exciting than that! Greipel, you are a beast dude (there goes my excuses about climbing I guess). Jens!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

1sec lead over second place!



Every time they mentioned Adam Hansen, I kept hearing 'Andy Hampsten' :lol: !


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

amazing how good this race has turned out to be.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great final stage!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Great final stage!


I'm not much of a crit fan, but the TDU was a great race all the way around this year. Today/tonight's finish was a classic bunch sprint and the mountain stages were a lot of fun and close. 2014 is in full swing and I can't wait for the next race!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I watched one stage on my cycling.tv monthly subscription and it went well. The next time I tried, the feed was choppy and halting and no matter how many refreshes/reboots I did it would not improve. Switched to a free stream off of cyclingfans.com and it was flawless. So that left me disappointed with cycling.tv, although this weekend's World Cup CX races from France were flawless.

On a related note, I thought Robbie McEwen was a great commentator. He had great analysis and insight on the race action and spoke clearly and smoothly. More Robbie on the mic!!
Andre Greipel faces questions from former sprinter Robbie McEwen Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

ewarnerusa said:


> On a related note, I thought Robbie McEwen was a great commentator. He had great analysis and insight on the race action and spoke clearly and smoothly. More Robbie on the mic!!


I too thought Robbie did a great job. I don't know what he's doing for work right now, but he might have a future in race commentary.

Last stage was a bit boring as crits often are on TV, but he finale was excellent with a flawless performance put in by Lotto and Andre Greipel. I'm glad the Pro season is underway!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> I watched one stage on my cycling.tv monthly subscription and it went well. The next time I tried, the feed was choppy and halting and no matter how many refreshes/reboots I did it would not improve. Switched to a free stream off of cyclingfans.com and it was flawless. So that left me disappointed with cycling.tv, although this weekend's World Cup CX races from France were flawless.
> 
> On a related note, I thought Robbie McEwen was a great commentator. He had great analysis and insight on the race action and spoke clearly and smoothly. More Robbie on the mic!!
> Andre Greipel faces questions from former sprinter Robbie McEwen Photos | Cyclingnews.com





AJL said:


> I too thought Robbie did a great job. I don't know what he's doing for work right now, but he might have a future in race commentary.
> 
> Last stage was a bit boring as crits often are on TV, but he finale was excellent with a flawless performance put in by Lotto and Andre Greipel. I'm glad the Pro season is underway!


I absolutely agree.


It's ironic; I'm about 70% deaf without hearing aids so I can always pick out (And appreciate) a speaker who enunciates clearly and smoothly. Robbie did just that! I really enjoyed his commentary. 

I don't remember if he stuttered any, unlike Phil and Paul who did _all-race-long_ :mad2: :lol: .


----------

